

Microsoft spend $7.5m on IP addresses ($11.25 each) - Swannie
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/24/microsoft_ip_spend/

======
nephics
Can someone point to resources that outline what the web developer community
can do to speed up the general transition to IPv6? Are there any startups that
today make their services available via IPv6?

~~~
tsuyoshi
The transition isn't going to happen until the cost of IPv4 addresses is much
higher than the cost of switching to IPv6. I would say that the cost
definitely has to be higher than $11.25 per host.

------
chair6
It's not a done deal yet, per CEO of ARIN
([http://blog.internetgovernance.org/blog/_archives/2011/3/23/...](http://blog.internetgovernance.org/blog/_archives/2011/3/23/4778509.html)).

"The parties have requested approval of a sale order from the Bankruptcy
judge. There is a timeline for making filings and a hearing date. There is not
an approved sale order at this time, contrary to your blog entry title."

